# I'm new - pleased to meet you all *



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello - I've only recently 'joined' but I've been a guest for a while, reading everyones TTC stories and when I'm having a good day, I'll sometimes have a read of the success stories (hoping one day I'll be there too). 

My husband and I have been 'trying' for over 2 years and are currently on the 2 week wait (although I have a long cycle, so for me its the 2 and 1/2 week wait!) after our second attempt at IUI drug assisted.  Our first attempt was pretty uneventful but failed miserably. 

Today I am having a good positive day, but my moods fluctuate wildly, I have more of a glass half empty attitude to my fertility - its not as far to fall when you expect a negative result. 

Anyway, my AF is due tomorrow ( I think! - my cycle was 26 days with my first IUI and now I'm on 31 which is usual for me), I have all the symptoms of being pg BUT I always have the symptoms of being pg when I'm due on and so I'm assuming that if the IUI had worked I would feel different?!  I think I'm going mad just thinking about it.  Its a good job I work in an office with other people, otherwise I'd be tempted to keep checking my pants for any sign of the dreaded AF (sorry if thats too much information!!).

Thanks for reading - good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to FF  
Good luck, the 2ww is a nightmare - all symptoms can be read either way. 

I found the 2ww thread really really helpful when I was on my 2wws - might be worth you popping on there if you haven't already then you can share with people going through exactly the same thing. 

    to you
Tiny


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Pippins Mummy, welcome to Fertility Friends.  Glad you finally plucked up the courage to register.

I have doen 5 2ww, with a BFP on 2 of them (sadly, one later m/c) and I can't honestly think of a single sign or symptom that was different on the positive cycles to the negative ones to tell me things had or hadn't works so, please, try not to lose hope because you feel no different.

Why dont' you head on over to the 2WW boards and join the other ladies symptom watching and knicker checking there. 

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a few more useful links for you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Pippins Mummy  

I'm glad youve made that all important first post, Im sure one day your name will be on that sucess list, dont forget to let us know how this cycle goes  for a  
Wishing you Friendship  &    
 on your 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for 2ww  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck, hope you get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for your messages ladies - unfortunately the test was  . 

I feel angry, sad, emotional, bewildered and a failure and all i can do now is try again.  I'm off to Prague on Sunday for a few days so that will take my mind off it.

See you on the IUI board!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw, I am sorry it wasn't to be this time 

Have a nice time away and be kind to yourself. I hope you get your BFP soon. 

C~x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry it wasn't to be this time, have a great time in Prague - probably just what you need. 
  Tiny


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry things didn't work out this time, enjoy your break and wishing you happy thoughts.


----------

